# Software installation



## SteveMustafa (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm totally new to FreeBSD and from what I've heard its the preferred server OS. I'm trying to check it out for myself 


My question is two-fold. Where should this particular problem be posted and what is the answer to this problem?

Problem:

I'm following this how to: http://www.imarc.net/communique/view/52/run_your_own_unix_web_server_part_2_of_3 and everything was smooth sailing until I hit this brick wall. ./configure is not a command to be found. I don't know why. Googling for hours now, I can't figure out how to go about solving this.

This is on FreeBSD 6.3 by the way and the downloaded software are MySQL 5.1.40, Apache 2.2.14 and PHP-5.3 (obviously, none of these is installed yet...)

I'm not a total newbie, coming from a predominantly windoze background with some linux (I'm actually trying to leave windoze)

Forum:
Couldn't tell if this should be in the installation or the ports forum. I'll be more than happy to move the thread to another one.

TIA

SMIM


----------



## SirDice (Nov 17, 2009)

Start by reading the handbook 

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ports.html


----------



## tangram (Nov 17, 2009)

Use the ports system to install third party applications whenever possible.

Ports maintainers already spent a good deal of time porting those applications to FreeBSD so there's no point in re-inventing the wheel.

SirDice's link will get you started .


----------



## dennylin93 (Nov 17, 2009)

Tangram's right. Stick to the ports tree. It'll save you time and effort and you won't shoot yourself in the foot.


----------



## CodeBlock (Nov 17, 2009)

Yep, stick with ports unless you have a real reason not to (such as php 5.3 not being in ports yet). Also might want to upgrade to 7.2-STABLE because 6 is... old


----------



## SteveMustafa (Nov 17, 2009)

*Many thanks!*

Yeah, somehow, I figured that I got the short end of the stick when I started doing things all on my own!

MySQL I installed through ports, and now that I got back I'm working through the rest to get a webserver up and running.

Thanks to everyone 

Tangram, I'm doing this on a VM whilst 7.2 downloads. I live in Jordan at the moment where decent bandwidth is a luxury and these where the only CDs I had, so this more of a dry run.

One question, how would you rate FreeBSD (as opposed to PcBSD or linux) as a desktop/workstation platform for development?

Again, a big fat thanks to all


----------



## SirDice (Nov 17, 2009)

SteveMustafa said:
			
		

> One question, how would you rate FreeBSD (as opposed to PcBSD or linux) as a desktop/workstation platform for development?


PC-BSD is, in essence, just a FreeBSD with some handy tools to make it a bit easier for a newbie. It's slightly different in some things but a lot a like in others.

As for a decent desktop/workstation it probably depends on your expectations. I myself am quite happy with it. Enough choice, Gnome, KDE, XFCE or just a plain and simple window manager. A lot of the "linux" software is also available on FreeBSD. Java works pretty good for the most part (it's Sun supported so it can't be all bad). Flash support can be a bit finicky but it works on most of the sites (youtube i.e.).

3D/OpenGL hardware acceleration is still somewhat limited with regards to choice. On my hardware the binary NVidia driver works pretty good. ATI seems to do quite well these days too but don't expect miracles if you buy the latest cards. Intel video hardware isn't too good IMO but the drivers should be relatively ok.


----------



## dennylin93 (Nov 18, 2009)

FreeBSD servers are extremely robust and stable. The desktops aren't that great, but they're getting better. I only have problems with my printer (a Lexmark one) when using FreeBSD as a desktop.


----------

